# More car seat questions - WWYD?



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Recently got in a minor car accident, impact to the front driver side, body damage only.

First question - I immediately replaced our old, nearly expired bucket seat, but I have not replaced our 3 year old Radian. Should I? I cannot fathom how it could have sustained damage, but I don't want to play fast and loose with my kids' safety.

Assuming I keep the Radian...

I want to put my six month old in a convertible as soon as spring warms up. I don't want her in the Radian we have because it doesn't have extra padding for smaller babies and she wouldn't be able to sleep in it. Our options are:

1. Keep my 4 year old in her Radian for a few more years. Buy a less expensive convertible for the baby, without extended rear facing for now. When she maxes it out in a few yeare, swap her into the Radian and buy a less expensive harness-booster combo or just a booster for DD1.

2. Buy an expensive new seat for the baby that has extended rearfacing and a long forward facing harness life. Keep DD1 in the Radian until she maxes out the harness, then get an inexpensive booster. 

I'm leaning towards option 1, but a little lost on the best mid-cost small convertible options. Combi Coccoro is often recommended, but far too expensive. I'm hoping to pay $150 or less if we go this route.

Another factor - we're in a Civic, so we need a rearfacing seat that leaves enough leg room. 

Any suggestions for seats?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

The first thing I would do is ask your insurance company if they pay for new seats. A friend of mine had her car hit while it was parked and the insurance company reimbursed her for replacing all of her car seats.


----------

